# Would Directv installer use a new LNB or SWM8?



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

For me to install the SWM myself and it not be "supported" would cost me about 300.00 in equipment and my time connectors ect. I am sure I could get Directv to upgrade me for cheaper and be "supported" and then just change what I want when they leave, the only way that would be beneficial for me is if they used a SWM8 as opposed to replacing my existing LNB which already has 4 wires running into the house from my SL3 to my WB68. Does anyone have experience with what they typically do in this instance or is it just a roll of the dice? I guess I could always convert my tailgating dish to SWM also it is just more of a pain in a mobile enviroment like that. I am wanting to run my SWM8 and WB68 in parallel so that I can keep one or two of my recievers using a multiswitch as opposed to all SWM since it is a pain to switch them back and forth and about a quarter of the year I use one or two for tailgating at ball games.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you have 8 or fewer tuners, and all the receivers are SWM capable, the installer is probably (almost certainly) going to use an SWM LNB.

I see several SWM8 multiswitches (with power supply) on ebay in the $50 range. My suggestion would be to get one and have it available when the installer shows up. If the installer does an SWM8 for you, you can either re-sell the one you buy, or keep it as a spare. If the installer can't or won't provide an SWM8, you can hand him yours and ask him to use it. He'll probably be glad to, as then he won't have to go to the dish to do any work.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks carl6!, I also saw a SWM16 with the power inserter and two 1x8 splitters for 99.00 If I did it that way I could hook the one H21-200 into the legacy ports because according to veryoldschool the legacy on that one will pass ka/ku bands so that I could keep my tailgating reciever on multiswitch. I might be able to do it for under 300.00 buying the stuff off of Ebay it would be turned on unsupported i am assuming


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Kev4Bama said:


> Thanks carl6!, I also saw a SWM16 with the power inserter and two 1x8 splitters for 99.00 If I did it that way I could hook the one H21-200 into the legacy ports because according to veryoldschool the legacy on that one will pass ka/ku bands so that I could keep my tailgating reciever on multiswitch. I might be able to do it for under 300.00 buying the stuff off of Ebay it would be turned on unsupported i am assuming


It might be easier/cheaper to use a SWM LNB on your tailgating dish.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

When I upgraded, I had 4 wires going to an outdoor WB68 multiswitch. In my case, he replaced the multiswitch with a SWM16 and installed a 8 way splitter right next to it.

I guess I was just lucky because I had 8 tuners and a SWM8 would have worked, but the installer gave me the 16 instead.

I would think that if all your interior wires are all routed to one central location, it would just be easier to change out the multiswitch but it would be up to your installer.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> It might be easier/cheaper to use a SWM LNB on your tailgating dish.


That is also an option to consider. Thanks Bob, sometimes we overlook the obvious. I don't even have an SWM LNB to play with, so can't say how easy/hard/whatever it might be to set up and align compared to a non-SWM which I have done a bunch of.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

SWM LNBs are just as easy to align I think, but it depends on your meter I suppose. That would be a cheap option, you can get an LNB and PI for like $30 on ebay. Only downside is you would need a second outlet and possibly an ASL-1 if don't use the IRD to align and your meter can't do SWM. The ASL-1 would make it more of a pain in the butt than just running sat setup again. :lol:


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to upgrade to SWM using a SWM16 so I can just place the tailgate receiver on the legacy port and leave it multi switch. To align the tailgate dish I usually just use the signal meter on the receiver peaking the 101 out of curiosity could you do the same in a SWM setup?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

Kev4Bama said:


> I'm going to upgrade to SWM using a SWM16 so I can just place the tailgate receiver on the legacy port and leave it multi switch. To align the tailgate dish I usually just use the signal meter on the receiver peaking the 101 out of curiosity could you do the same in a SWM setup?


yes you can line it up with a kaku lnb then swap it with the swm when youre done.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I meant instead of doing that with a Swm LNB installed could you just go to the signal screen and peak out the 101 on the receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kev4Bama:

What is so painful about changing from legacy to SWiM and back?

You don't aim the LNB, you aim the dish.

Having to use a PI is the downer for remote use.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

The recievers according to alot on here are a real pain to swap in dish setup between Swm and multiswitch they like to stay locked in Swm once they are there. My question is if one were to have a Swm LNB can it be aimed using the receiver like a non Swm can


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kev4Bama said:


> The recievers according to alot on here are a real pain to swap in dish setup between Swm and multiswitch they like to stay locked in Swm once they are there. My question is if one were to have a Swm LNB can it be aimed using the receiver like a non Swm can


Yes, A SWMLnb can be aimed (aligned) with the receiver the same as a legacy LNB can. I'm not sure who told you that it's a "pain" to switch between SWM and legacy, but if I remember correctly it it only requires redoing sat setup with a possible restart. I did it fairly constantly about a year or two ago and don't remember it being a problem at all.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

There was a thread about it on here not long ago maybe it has something do do with some of the latest software updates I don't know but the consensus was the easiest thing to do would be to have the same setup for both tailgating and home so no switching would be required that is one of the reasons I am going to use the swm16 because it passes both ka/ku through the legacy ports and I can leave that one box that I use mostly for tailgating hooked up via legacy port with multiswitch setup when it is in guest room the rest of the time. Alot of people were finding it quite difficult once a receiver was in Swm mode to get it back out


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kev4Bama said:


> ...Alot of people were finding it quite difficult once a receiver was in Swm mode to get it back out...


Personally I would dispute that notion, but everyone's version of "difficult" is different. Moving an an HD box from SWM to legacy would require adding a BBC(s) and re-running sat setup (the receiver should automatically reboot after completing setup.) After reboot you will be GTG.

Upon initial boot from SWM to legacy you'll get a searching for sat (or similar error) because the receiver is configured for SWM. Re-running sat setup is where the "switch" to legacy happens. It's not anything you set or see, it's something the box will configure itself. Reverting from SWM to legacy is the above in reverse order (remove BBC(s), boot receiver, re-run sat setup, GTG.)


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have sold several receivers this year, and I always make sure they are working on legacy right before they go in the box. Otherwise, I get an email about a 771A error when someone connects it to legacy and they don't know much about IRD setup. Of all the boxes I have sent out, I have never had one get stuck on SWM. I agree, it is a pain in the butt, especially for an HD DVR. You start the unit, wait, wait, wait, run sat setup, wait, setup remote later, watch D*, restart, wait, wait, wait, then enjoy.

When you are trying to BBQ some ribs at a tailgate the last thing you want to mess with is all the settings and restarts.


----------

